# Hello All!



## Tank (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

I found this board via some googling searches for some ideas for a show im doing Lighting for; and since I see myself as an up-and-coming techie etc, I thought I would join and delve further into the forums!

So, a bit about myself; i'm 19 from Melbourne, in Australia. I'm currently doing 2nd year of a Diploma of Theatre Arts (formerly Small company and community theatre) at Swinburne Tafe/ Uni in Prahran.

Before, and during the course, i've done a wide variety of shows, from different angles (amature High school stuff, to Semi-Pro atm.) and different aspects.

I've done set for Kismet, Little Shop Of Horrors (all school musicals) and Much Ado About Nothing (Shakespeare, year 11) and The Resistable Rise of Arturo Ui (Brecht, Year 12)

I was also Backstage crew for Kismet and "SM" (although i now understand i was really an ASM) for LSOH.

At Tafe i've done set design for a short play a classmate wrote, and Lighting design for another. I was Sound and Lighting op (and actor.. phew!) in this show of 6 shorts also.

At the moment I am Lighting Co-ordinator (incorporating two designers and myself, and an Audio-Visual Designer) For the 1960's musical, Oh What a Lovely War.

From the quick trawel's of the forums i've had, there seems to be a wealth of info here, and i'm looking forward to metting all of you 

\o/

(haha ok, that was longer than i thought it would be XD)


----------



## Logos (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi from Adelaide. I vaguely know (through another forum) a guy called Sean who is starting at Swinburne this year. 
That's it, I don't really have anything else to say except:
Welcome to the Booth, ask lots of questions (But use search first to see if it's already been answered) and answer any you feel inspired to. Don't necropost (well I don't really mind because it sometimes turns out to be interesting but some people get testy.) Watch out for Gafftaper he'll have your fingers if your not careful.
The new member thread is where you get a chance to talk about yourself so go ahead. Got a website, we're all incurably nosy.


----------



## Pip (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey mate, welcome. I'm still pretty darn new myself, but still... 

Good to have yah.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey, Tank! Welcome on board. You are right that there is a wealth of info with regards to these boards. I found the site researching 19th cetury wall treatments. 

Do be sure that you do a search before asking a question or they will let you know about it. That being said, there is an incredibly large number of folks here who do wonderful things and are always ready to help out a fellow tech. Don't be a strange, join into the frey and remember, we are all new to this world once ourselves.

Charlie


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Tank... I don't usually eat fingers but marinated in a nice soy ginger sauce I would consider it.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 18, 2008)

Mmmmm, ginger soy sauce....

Charlie


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2008)

G'Day Tank ! Welcome Aboard. Don't Listen to Logos, he has it out for all Americans. I'll give you my stock advice, " Ask what you want, answer what you can." It's always good to get new perspectives.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 19, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Mmmmm, ginger soy sauce....
> Charlie



I love you Charlie, Will you be my accomplice?


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 22, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> I love you Charlie, Will you be my accomplice?




Heart, mind, and soul...all which, again, taste great in ginger soy sauce. Man, I have been watching way too much Anthony Bordain...

Charlie


----------



## Tank (Mar 23, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> I love you Charlie, Will you be my accomplice?



I was *almost* weirded out a touch, then i remembered that most of those here are in the theatre industry... hooray for theatre and the associated insanity! <3


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 23, 2008)

and late nights and drug taking
_what, we don't do that anymore, 
isn't it still the 70's _


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 23, 2008)

oh and welcome to controlbooth

melbourite eh, fine man


----------



## Tank (Mar 24, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> and late nights and drug taking
> _what, we don't do that anymore,
> isn't it still the 70's _



I *think* caffeeine counts as a drug... :ninja: hehe 

and melbourne for the win! although more specifically Prahran... *hugs prahran*


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 24, 2008)

hugs prahran

mate don't do that, it would stab you


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Tank said:


> I was *almost* weirded out a touch, then i remembered that most of those here are in the theatre industry... hooray for theatre and the associated insanity! <3



Sorry, Tank, should have mentioned that I'm a girl! Not that it matters much around my theater. And why oh why are all the guys going out for "The Fully Monty" GAY? That puts a serious damper on my fun, action-packed viewing (our director is having all the actors audition in their underwear - is America a great country or what? No bashing of Austraila (or Kiwis either for that matter) - you're also fabulous - in fact, the first time we visited, Chris talked for a year about immigrating.

Anyhow, Tank, as you've no doubt discovered, we are a spirited bunch, so jump in have fun and the last one leaving, turn out the booth light.

Charlie


----------



## Tank (Mar 24, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Sorry, Tank, should have mentioned that I'm a girl!




\o/ i didn't mentione that i was a girl either 

woo for femme-techs  Here it seems to be kinda rare... at least at the level im at, at the moment (work = roadie / local crew in melb) and i think for Big Day out there were maybe 6 or 7 chicks? :\ ah well ^_^ it's all great fun.


[action=Tank]is posting because shes procrastinating about deciphering confusing Audio Visual documents... ;_;[/action]


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 25, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Anyhow, Tank, as you've no doubt discovered, we are a spirited bunch, so jump in have fun and the last one leaving, turn out the booth light.
> Charlie



Believe it or not Tank, Spikesgirl's only been around the booth for about a month. She's fitting in quite well. 

Tank, now that we know you're a girl you can look forward to greeting from the other Charlie. He only posts in the new member forum when the new member is female*. 

*This statement may or may not actually be true.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Believe it or not Tank, Spikesgirl's only been around the booth for about a month. She's fitting in quite well.
> Tank, now that we know you're a girl you can look forward to greeting from the other Charlie. He only posts in the new member forum when the new member is female*.
> *This statement may or may not actually be true.




I agree, Tank, woo hoo for female techs! Actually, you should stop by our theater. We have an abundance of female techs, which makes the shows a lot of fun when we're all PMS'ing together. I keep thinking that we should do a poll of all the female techs on this board - I know of Techiegirl and Miriam, but that's it. We're everywhere - just like Savoir Faire - he's everywhere. Opps, letting my Bullwinkle roots show...

Gaff, you're sweet - I fit in quite well in a number of places *ahem*. I also think that you are what our old German neighbor was referring to when she talked about guys 'with a bit of the devil in them'...heh, heh, heh...

Charlie


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 25, 2008)

just remember

your helping the school that is controlbooth

go co ed

50/50 by 2020 

_it applies to energy use AND controlbooth _


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 26, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> I also think that you are what our old German neighbor was referring to when she talked about guys 'with a bit of the devil in them'...heh, heh, heh...
> Charlie



 ME? I was always a straight "A" good student and only got in trouble once... When my friend and I as leaders of the German club declared war on the French Club. We took an actual declaration of war and adapted it to fit the situation. "Whereas French is an inferior language..." We signed the thing "Der Kaiser und Der Furor". School administration thought a group of Nazis was threatening to attack French classes.

Kids. Don't declare war on the French Club.


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 26, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Don't declare war on the French Club.



Oh they were asking for it by pointing their guns in the wrong direction


_Finally a use for Year 11 History_


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ME? I was always a straight "A" good student and only got in trouble once... When my friend and I as leaders of the German club declared war on the French Club. We took an actual declaration of war and adapted it to fit the situation. "Whereas French is an inferior language..." We signed the thing "Der Kaiser und Der Furor". School administration thought a group of Nazis was threatening to attack French classes.
> Kids. Don't declare war on the French Club.




Gaff, too funny! We never contemplated declaring war on anyone, but we had a member of our theater group back in high school who was learning Russian at a time when that wasn't such a good idea - she was very closely watched, until she upped for the Navy as a translator. 

Being half French, I was amused by your 'inferior language' comment - my mom (French) wouldn't let us learn French for the same reason and insisted we learn any other language instead! However, it sure would have beena boon when I was going through my French cuisine class...and when we were in Paris...and when...oh never mind...

Charlie


----------

